

State Flags Redesigned - batguano
http://accelerator.bresslergroup.com/2013/08/united-we-stand/

======
batguano
When I first saw the new flags on another site, I thought they were horrible:
Too bland, too corporate, too similar.

I still hate the new flags--but I thought the guy's analysis was interesting.

